# Which is a bigger animal?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Which is a bigger animal, a bearded dragon or a northern blue tongue skink? I can't find any consistant information on this! Lol!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

As far as length, mass, body size, etc...Maybe they are about even...idk!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I think they're fairly similar, but I've seen the BTS be big, chubby lizards. Here's Plinko, a BTS.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol nice! I have a pretty chubby leopard gecko myself...


----------

